# Goodbye...



## CoolMantid (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, just as the title says, I think its time for me to say "Goodbye" to all you lovely people. My mom was diagnosed with Cancer last week and has been in and out of the hospital. Now, she finally settled in a room in the hospital so she wont be back home anytime soon. I feel overwhelmed with what has happened and I have many things racing through my mind. I think I will stay with my mom for the majority of the upcoming days, maybe months. So I wont be on mantid forum as much. If you noticed I wasnt on as much, now you know why. I will try to keep up with this hobby as it brings me so much joy but I cant promise that. I love all you kind people so much, it makes this even harder to say. I am leaving with:

2 Chinese Mantids

1 Stagmomantis Californica

Some Sybillia too.







I cant promise to be online or do anything like that as I have no real time schedule. But if I do, I promise to say hello and what not.

_"I have to go,_

_And leave you alone, _

_But always know,_

_That I love you so,_

_I love you so,_

_Goodbye"_

_-Avril Lavigne "Goodbye"_


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 12, 2012)

sorry for what you are going through


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your mother. Hope she gets better. Even if you don't have mantids you should still come here from time to time.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, at least with todays medicine she stands a very good chance of beating it unlike 20 years ago. So try to be strong for her and yourself, have hope, faith and you will get through this. My best wishes go out to you and yours!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about this!  Tell her to please get well soon. I feel so bad for you. What will happen to your mantids?


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you, Thank you all. I will keep them and raise them.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Thank you, Thank you all. I will keep them and raise them.


I wish you all the best


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh man! I can't imagine what you are going through. I hope that all of your mom's immune system and support are at her back. As for you leaving, well, I'll miss you. Your goodbye was very sincere and almost made me cry. Goodbye to a friend I never had the pleasure of doing a deal, and we all will miss you.


----------



## twolfe (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mother. I'm sending positive thoughts her way. Take care!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 12, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Oh man! I can't imagine what you are going through. I hope that all of your mom's immune system and support are at her back. As for you leaving, well, I'll miss you. Your goodbye was very sincere and almost made me cry. Goodbye to a friend I never had the pleasure of doing a deal, and we all will miss you.


+1 saying goodbye to a friend is really hard. I wish you health and happiness


----------



## gripen (Sep 12, 2012)

Really sad to see you go  Come back and visit some times.


----------



## hierodula (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry to see you go man  Well, good luck to you in all your endeavors, and home your Mom makes it through


----------



## aNisip (Sep 12, 2012)

I am keeping you, your mom and your family in my prayers; now is a time to be strong for her when she needs you most. I'll miss you, take care.

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2012)

so sorry!! i'm gonna miss u!! will u still have your phone with u?? considering wat u r going through i dont think u should isolate yourself from a support system

if u want me to share your # with the other forum children so they can text u lemme know and i'll privately pm some of them for u

i hope things work out for u


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 12, 2012)

Take good care of your mom and yourself. Sorry to see you go.


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you all once again. I can count on you people to always be there for me. Oh yes. If anyone wants my number ask agentA. I would like to keep in touch with you guys so please ask. I cant promise I will reply on time.


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Thank you all once again. I can count on you people to always be there for me. Oh yes. If anyone wants my number ask agentA. I would like to keep in touch with you guys so please ask. I cant promise I will reply on time.


and if anyone wants to TEXT me (with my cell phone text only please) lemme know too most of my friends stopped txting me and idk why ik one lost their phone &lt;_&lt; but i like txtin peeps lolol

i hope u still have time to have fun and be a child because we only get 1 childhood and part of my childhood was interrupted and i can never get it back so just remember that u still have to love your family but u r too young for this kind of stress if u ask me

poor child


----------



## agent A (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Termite48 (Sep 12, 2012)

I am so saddened by your heart felt good bye. I know what you are going through as I was the one at my mom's side two years ago when she passed away at nearly 97 with complications from several small strokes. She could not speak, nor recognize me. If your mother pulls through as we all hope for, this will bond you together like never before. If it is her turn to go with this horrible disease which now is not incurable, then the best to her. We shall see you again, friend.

Rich S


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been where you are and it isn't easy. Stay strong and take care of yourself and family. I wish you all the best.

I lost my mother to cancer exactly last year, 9/12/2011. She was in an advanced stage when she was diagnosed, and survived much longer than any of the doctors expected.

I know quite a few survivors who have eradicated their cancer completely. There are good chances these days with all the advancements.


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words, you guys are making me cry.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2012)

We love you and the love of God be with you both, I will send prayers your way!


----------



## dlemmings (Sep 13, 2012)

I think I am safe in saying all our thoughts and prayers are with you and the family....more and more of us have lost loved ones to some form of cancer or another.

may the good doctors and the good Lord work to remove the cancer and prove the prognosis wrong.


----------



## minard734 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey... I will be praying man. I sort of left this forum because I am breeding mostly beetles now, but I stop in from time to time. This is very sad news. You are in my prayers.


----------

